# Good Inexpensive Porto?



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been trying to find a decent inexpensive port ($15 range) for 750mL if at all possible. I have only had tawny porto so far. 

Anyone have any recommendations?

I like the Otima 10yr Tawny my Dad always has on hand and I bought Sandeman (sp?) Tawny which was OK...not great. The Otima looked more like gran marnier and the Sandeman closer to red wine almost.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

NV Porto Morgado Ruby Port ( $6.49) I believe you can only find it at Trader Joes so hopefully you have one in your area. You can also stock up by the case at the stores in Chicago at that price. 

Can't be beat for the money...


----------

